# montana pics



## spring pace (Sep 11, 2009)

sugar glider




and their version of pizza




me (left) & cory on the river on bear tooth mtn 




this is sterling the kinkajou




havent been this high in a long time ;o)




phoebe, the lesser anteater, very sweet girl




the baby yaks i helped to bottle feed moning and night. such a cool thing to do




mavis playing w/ goonie the badger




2 of the donkeys came to live w/ cory already pregnant, the baby is about a week okd here and i was hoping to witness a birth while i was there, but she just wasnt ready




this is bean, i think cory became his forever friend 5 years ago

there are lots more pics for me to post, i had the best time and would love to go back again next year, gotta start saving again to make that happen. smiles, spring


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting those pictures, Spring. I would have loved to have gone with you. Looks like a great place to visit!

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow, Really nice pics. I am sure you guys had a lot of fun! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spring pace (Sep 11, 2009)

heres 1 more that i just turned into a panorama of beartooth, wyoming. stunning isnt it?


----------



## Isa (Sep 11, 2009)

What a nice scenery, very peaceful 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spring pace (Sep 11, 2009)

it sure was yvonne, i had a great time helping w/ chores and getting to know the animals, it was almost like a petting zoo, most the animals had contact w/ eachother all day, cory did a great job socializing them. i look forward to going back. smiles, spring


----------



## Laura (Sep 11, 2009)

Are they pets or do they do any sort of work with them? interesting mix!


----------



## Candy (Sep 11, 2009)

Great trip and pictures Spring. Enjoyed them very much. Thanks for posting. I've got to admit I'm surprised to see a Badger with a dog.


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 11, 2009)

Love the clipped Old English Sheepdog and Badger photo - who woulda thunkit possible??? Cory seems amazing - an animal whisperer??


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 12, 2009)

Maggie told me that Cory raised the badger from a baby. Its tame. People can pet it.

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds and looks like a wonderful place to spend some time!


----------



## spring pace (Sep 12, 2009)

hi laura, cory is an educator, she does field trips w/ her animals, schools come in to learn, she takes donations and looks for sponsors, and is looking to go much bigger as far as education, kinda like the crocadile hunter. she has an amazing gift w/ the animals. goonie the badger came to her when he was 6 weeks old and has had a lot of handling, there are 3 other dogs too that play w/ goonie, havent seen much interaction w/ the cats, but they get along OK too in the same space. hes been nuetered and is 6 mos old now, used to sleep in the bedroom w/ cory but now has several burrows outside and is a lot more independent, but comes in for breakfast and dinner every day. he eats raw meat and eggs sprinkled w/ wheat germ. hes surprisingly gentle w/ the whole family, his nails are as long as my fingers, ive seen and done things i have never ever even dreamt of on this visit. smiles, spring


----------

